# como se hace...



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Como limpiar unos rines de aluminio que han mostrado corrosion?

Recien he adquirido una bici de los 90's y los rines de aluminio muestran corrosion...como los puedo limpiar/pulir?
Mi intencion no es que queden brillantes, sino de aluminio natural...

alguna idea?

Gracias


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

rudymexico said:


> Como limpiar unos rines de aluminio que han mostrado corrosion?
> 
> Recien he adquirido una bici de los 90's y los rines de aluminio muestran corrosion...como los puedo limpiar/pulir?
> Mi intencion no es que queden brillantes, sino de aluminio natural...
> ...


unas de las esponjas que tiene un lado mas aspero que el otro (ver abajo -- lado verde). despues de limpiar con la esponja -- use un poco de WD40 o similar.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

gracias...lo estare intentando.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

No no no, scotch brite va a dejar rayas(scratches), es mejor usar steel wool(no se el nombre en espaniol) empieza con #0 y despues con #00 o #000. WD-40 o 3 en 1 como lubricantes.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Trata primero con Mother's Polish, yo lo he visto en los Autozone. Si eso no funciona, puedes probalo que ya te recomendaron o lijas de agua de grano muy fino de grado 600 o mas alto.

Son baratos y los encuentras en cualquier tienda decente de pinturas. YO he llegaod a lijar dos pedazos de lija grado 600 una contra la otra hasta que quedan suaves y con eso he reparado rayones en las barras de mis tijeras.

Suerte!


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

bien.

Otra pregunta...

Tenga un Rock Shox Mag 21, la pintura muy deteriorada...se puede pintar el magnesio con polvo (powder coating) o sera mejor llevarla a un taller de pintura de auto? o con aerosol?

Que sugieren?


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

he usado una esponja varias vezes y me funciona bien -- porsupuesto depende en que mal estado este la superficie. Despues le puedes pasar un papel de lija de hasta 400 o 1200

tambien scotch brite (ver abajo tiene una linea de productos que puede lijar la superficie sin dejar rayas (ver # de producto 7448). como sea -- seimpre prubelo en una parte donde no se vea para como se dice "ensayarlo" antes de empezar el trabajo. Despues si te parece bien terminas el trabajo y despues le pasas una cera (como se comento arriba) le daria un poco de protecion o le puedes pasar un producto como WD40

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Windows/Doors/Product-Information/Products/Abrasives/Hand-Pad/


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rudymexico said:


> bien.
> 
> Otra pregunta...
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*¿ Una Mag 21 ?* , felicitaciones esa horquilla fácil debe tener sus buenos 18 años , cual tienes la de 46 mm. de recorrido o la que la llamaban en aquella época " la long travel " de 60 mm. , que tiempos aquellos , algunas Mags tenían el tubo de dirección de una pulgada de diámetro .

Pon fotos de esa bici , vale la pena .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

the last biker said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *¿ Una Mag 21 ?* , felicitaciones esa horquilla fácil debe tener sus buenos 18 años , cual tienes la de 46 mm. de recorrido o la que la llamaban en aquella época " la long travel " de 60 mm. , que tiempos aquellos , algunas Mags tenían el tubo de dirección de una pulgada de diámetro .
> 
> ...


Es de 1 1/8 la bicicleta me la han regalado, es una Iron Horse MT 600, pondre fotos cuando este lista...la suspension necesita un buen servicio, asi que al desarmarla me gustaria pintarla...Alguien tiene experiencia en pintarlas?

Saludo.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rudymexico said:


> Es de 1 1/8 la bicicleta me la han regalado, es una Iron Horse MT 600, pondre fotos cuando este lista...la suspension necesita un buen servicio, asi que al desarmarla me gustaria pintarla...Alguien tiene experiencia en pintarlas?
> 
> Saludo.


Si quieres Powder Coating (u horneada) tienes que sacarle los bushings por precaucion. No vaya a ser que con el calor se deformen. Igual y no, pero por tranquilidad...

Yo alguna vez pinte una Marzocchi y lo que hice fue que lije la pintura vieja hasta dejarla suave y sin desniveles, pero sin afectar la capa de "primer". Solo lo suficiente para crear "anclaje" para que la capa final se adhiriera.

De ahi, use una pintura en spray. Las que se usan para motores de auto/camion son buenas, si bien la opcion de colores esta mas limitada.

Le das una o dos manos finas (gastaras mas pintura, pero es mejor crear capas delgadas bien adheridas que dejar escurrimientos), dejas secar con un foco de alto wattaje o con un secador de pelo a baja velocidad. Si puedes mas de 12hrs entre mano y mano, mejor.

Continua hasta que estes satisfecho con el espesor de la pintura.

Si el primer esta deteriorado, entonces lija lo mas que puedas hasta que tengas un acabado plano y sin escalones. Debe ser muy suave al tacto, pero con suficiente rugosidad para que la pintura se adhiera. De ahi, haces igual como te indique para el acabado. La unica diferencia es que cuando acabes de aplicar el primer y este seco, lo lijas un poquito para que se ancle bien el acabado.

Felicidades por esa pieza de historia. Quierela, mimala mucho.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

alguien me comento que el magnesio no se lleva bien con powder coat...

creo que ire a algun taller de pintura automotriz...

pero seguire leyendo mas para conocer las opciones.

Gracias Warp


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

yo acabo de pulir un cuadro de aluminio con lija de 240 para quitar arañazos, de ahi 400 y por ultimo 600, y queda bastante bien. despues de eso le puedes aplicar mother's shine para darle un acabado semi-brillante. queda de lujo!


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Si, pero la Rock Shox es de MAGNESIO no aluminio


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rudymexico said:


> alguien me comento que el magnesio no se lleva bien con powder coat...
> creo que ire a algun taller de pintura automotriz...
> pero seguire leyendo mas para conocer las opciones.
> Gracias Warp


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PREGUNTAS ORIGINALES : 
&#8230;pondre fotos cuando este lista...la suspension necesita un buen servicio, asi que al desarmarla me gustaria pintarla...Alguien tiene experiencia en pintarlas?
Saludo.

Otra pregunta...
Tenga un Rock Shox Mag 21, la pintura muy deteriorada...se puede pintar el magnesio con polvo (powder coating) o sera mejor llevarla a un taller de pintura de auto? o con aerosol?
Que sugieren?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rudymexico :

Warp respondió atinadamente a tu pregunta y te dio una excelente recomendación de cómo pintar tu horquilla, y Jack Stephen también te dijo como pulirla, no te preocupes mucho de que sea de magnesio, ni tampoco te quiebres mucho la cabeza con el aspecto exterior o estético , de cualquier forma puede quedar bien, ya sea pintada o pulida, ya hay muchos lugares donde te pintan un cuadro, una horquilla y lo dejan perfectamente.

Mas difícil será, ( posiblemente,.... según yo ) conseguir las refacciones que se necesitan para sustituir las que posiblemente ya estén deterioradas y darle el servicio apropiado para que funcione como nueva o por lo menos bien.

Saludos.

The last biker


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Bueeeno mi recomendacion iba para los rines de ALUMINIO, porque yo pul'i un cuadro de ALUMINIO.

El MAGNESIO no se pule, al menos que este presente en menos de un 20% en la aleacion. Tampoco se lleva bien con el powder coat, porque es complicado dejarlo lo suficientemente limpio para que la pintura adhiera, y aun asi, sus propiedades adhesivas no son las mejores entre los metales. Pero de que se puede, se puede, hay un monton de marcas de rines automotrices vendiendo rines de magnesio con powdercoat. obviamente con una tecnologia que en mexico no se tiene, y por lo tanto te dicen que no se puede. pequeña gran diferencia.... es como quien te dice que no se puede cromar el aluminio, que dizque porque no se pega. Peeero si se puede, primero le aplicas por galvanoplastia una capa de cobre, que se adhiere muy bien al aluminio, y encima el cromo, que se adhiere muy bien al cobre. Pero te dicen que no se puede porque en Mexico nadie lo hace. En fin...


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

JackStephen said:


> Bueeeno mi recomendacion iba para los rines de ALUMINIO, porque yo pul'i un cuadro de ALUMINIO.


Gracias Jack, muy buenos comentarios tecnicos, pero pulir los rines de aluminio similar a un cuadro (me imagino que igual a los famosos Zaskar de GT) se me hace como pimp my bike... 

gracias por la ayuda :thumbsup:


----------

